# Holiday Video 2018 Part 2



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

In my haste I forgot to say where to send the photo!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

[email protected] Please put in subject line Holiday video

Anyone can participate to spread the holiday cheer. Whether it is a picture with Santa, holiday PJs, or just your favorite fluff photo. Please send your photo. Name your jpeg with your fluffs name and do not resize it. Short videos are welcomed too! As always song recommendations are always helpful. 

Deadline to send photos DEC 21ST.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Mags, I didn't even notice LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping this up. I have received Dewey and Laurel. Now you don't want them to be lonely! I hope everyone is participating. Even if you have to send in an old photo. -which I have to do my self.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Will do it soon.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be getting mine in soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> In my haste I forgot to say where to send the photo!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> [email protected] Please put in subject line Holiday video
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mags. Just seeing this.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yippee!! Another fantastic video in the making!
I'll send something!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiffany is in the line up!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm working on it! Can't wait, I'd love to see some of the newer members join us, come on, we want to see more maltese cuteness!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am trying to send you mine but the email keeps failing. I do not under stand.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried to send to many. Sent three and it worked,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Do we have to send a video or a picture?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mags, we have never done this before but I snapped a few photos & sent them off to you this morning. We will try to get one w/Santa tonight, weather permitting & I will mail it to you as well.
My 2 are not always photo happy. Kitzi is more than Lisi!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mylittleluna said:


> Do we have to send a video or a picture?


Can be either pix or short video...or both.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Snowbody said:


> Can be either pix or short video...or both.


Thank you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you get the pictures?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry guys for the late reply I am getting photos but I haven’t replied to all of them because I’m busy moving. We closed on our bigger house yesterday and I’m up to my eyeballs with boxes LOL. Keep the pictures coming in next week I’ll reply with all of the names that I have. Cheers


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am going to send oldies as Sissy hasn't had a bath in 3 weeks. And I can't give her one, they seem to trigger seizures. Good news though, no seizures in 3 weeks.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending mine now Mags!

Great to hear news on Sissy, Sherry


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been so out of it with doc appointments and loosing Sasha.


Amber









Emily









Sasha my baby in heaven









Sassy 









Emily, Sasha ,Rylee playing in the snow









Amber and Sasha zoomies in the snow









Amber and Sasha zoomies in the snow









I imagine Sasha zooming again, in the clouds with our departed angel fluffs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just sent a few of Tyler. He too was having health issues so no bath, no grooming for a few weeks. :w00t: 

Sherry - so happy to hear Sissy has gone that long seizure free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Mags I just sent you Aviannah! Can not wait to see the video!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Whew! Where has the time gone. I am working on the video now and hope to have it posted tonight but it maybe tomorrow! So sorry. I have not been responding to all of the emails but I got a lot of photos! Double checking now to make sure I didn't miss any in SPAM


----------

